# Introducing Chihuahuas to cats?



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Interested on thoughts and experiences with this 

I've never had a problem and my Rosie and late Hun accepted then resident cats without any issue 
Mind the cats were "dog proof" having lived in a house where rescue dogs and pups came and went 

My sis is thinking about an adult Chihuahua, but has a cat, kitty is used to my dogs and was brought up in previous home with a large dog...so things should be okay 

Anything to add anyone?

x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

whenever i bring my dexter to my bf's house where there's a 15 year old cat who acts like hes 7. he doesn't like hyper dogs at all...or they'll end up with one eye missing. his cat likes dexter but dexter is very very cautious with approaching him and has never smelled him at all...just from far away and also when he was a pup they spent a night together and dexter used to try to catch the cat's tail...but one day which was a year ago or so dexter was going up to the cat and the cat smacked him and dexter went flying away sped of light scared as can be LOL...the cat wasn't hating on dexter...he just reached a bad way of trying to get into his "bubble" so now whenever dexter goes to see my bf's cat...he doesnt do anything but stare and sniff LOL


----------



## ButterLover (Oct 3, 2009)

Well..Butter first encountered cats in the best way I think. I went to my Moms when I first got him (to socialize him) ...As soon as we walked in, 12 kittens were tackling him, chasing him around the house, and nipping at him trying to get him to play. Poor guy is being tackled by cats every time we go over there XD though he gets along with them and plays with them  It's my moms 6 year old Rat terrier Oreo who he's scarred to death of. Oreo was suppose to be around 14 to 15 pounds..but she's more like 30 or 40 XD (And she's not even spayed!!!!)

Then again I would be scared to if a fat woman came running after me with a huge smile and tongue hanging out. I mean...ya that would be pretty scary lol.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

we introduced Diefie to my parent's cats (they have five) as soon as he'd had all his shots.
the cats are all pretty laid back and just looked at him curiously. 
i got the impression that they were thinking "it's small like a kitten....but it smells like a dog........ok........as long as it doesn't eat my food....."
Diefie, on the other hand, just wanted to play with the cats.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

gosh Poppy (my cat) would never cope with any other animal in my parents house! she likes being the alpha! hehe x


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

When i first brought Moe home he just wanted to play with our 10 year old cat, Peanut. She didn't want anything to do with him, she would hiss at him and hide. Lol. He loved her though.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

both of mine as pups just wanted to play and chase our cat he just stayed out the way of them till he was ready to accept them - he was great I thought he might be upset but he wasnt


----------



## Amanda-ann (Nov 1, 2009)

I have 3 cats, and got my 1st chi 3 months ago when she was already 2 and a half. I was very concerned about how she would be with my cats as she had never been around them before. Turns out she loves the cats and they are fine with her. She is however not so good with bigger dogs she is afraid of them and will snap at them but she is slowly getting used to other dogs the more i socialize her.


----------

